# cottage cheese



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Low fat cottage cheese. I have been adding one heaping table spoon to 1 cup of 24/16 ALS dog food 2x a day, during hunting season. Dog stools are good and no gas, are there any downsides to this? I was thinking maybe two much sodium?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

So you are feeding cottage cheese because the food you normally give your dog causes loose stools and gas? Yes there is a down side, you are feeding your dog food that does not agree with his stomach if he has gas and loose stools.

I don't suppose the cootage cheese does any harm, but what other damage is your dog food doing.

Sorry if I have misunderstood your post.


----------



## iwant2fish (Aug 14, 2012)

My dogs get a little cottage cheese everyday as per my holistic vet. It helps ensure that they get enough calcium as I make my own dog food. My regular vet knows what they eat and he has never said not to give it to them. They've been eating it for years and their blood work is always good.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper used to get a little cottage cheese right before bed every night, per the vet, so his tummy wasn't upset overnight. Once we were over that stage, I would alternate that with peanut butter to seal the opening of his frozen Kongs. 

A spoonful or two a day shouldn't hurt. If you are worried about the sodium, I think you can find no-salt-added cottage cheese at places like a Whole Foods or other organic/natural foods co-op. Lucerne, maybe, is the one I've seen at the stores?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I feed it to mine a couple of days a week. It started when one of them had to be on antibiotics. It helps keep the good bacteria in their stomach. They liked it so Ive just continued to do it.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We've given cottage cheese before, but our pups prefer plain yogurt.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes I was just going to say I give Bella natural unsweetened yoghurt now and again, just a couple of spoonfuls. Especially if she has had an upset stomach (which isn't very often). Full of good bacteria!


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

my dog gets canidae ALS 16/24 I am adding the cottage cheese 
1) He likes it and it mixes well into the food so he will eat up. 
2) I want to increase his protein and calcium for the hunting season.

I thought this would be a effective way to boost his feed without changing to a high proformance feed.


----------

